# Seiko SKX009K2



## Fabricioab (Jan 6, 2010)

Hello everyone.

It's my first collaboration in this part of the forum.

I hope you enjoy the photos.

Watch: Seiko SKX009K2

Some information:

Metal: Stainless Steel Case / Blue & Red screened unidirectional rotating 
Screw down crown 
Size: 44mm
Movement: Automatic 
Caliber 7S26, 21 Jewels Made in Japan
Stainless Steel bracelet
Solid Stainless Steel Three-Fold clasp 
Hardlex crystal.
Luminous hands and hour markers
A window at the 3 o'clock hour reveals the automatic day calendar.
Water resistance to 200 meters/ 20 bars/ 660 feet
Dial: Deep Blue

Enjoy, cya!


----------



## Fabricioab (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Fabricioab (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Fabricioab (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Fabricioab (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Fabricioab (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Fabricioab (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Fabricioab (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Fabricioab (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Fabricioab (Jan 6, 2010)

CYA!


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Looks fantastic~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

009 on _Jubilee_, great choice, Fabricio ! ;-) :-!

Mine says hi 









Currently on _mesh_ |>


----------



## Fabricioab (Jan 6, 2010)

Very nice alternative bracelet Reno, congrats!

What model of your SKX009? Has a background in writing.

Cya!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Fabricioab said:


> Very nice alternative bracelet Reno, congrats!
> 
> What model of your SKX009? Has a background in writing.
> 
> Cya!


:thanks Fabricio

Yes, the mesh is amazing&#8230; gives the watch a 70s' feel |>

It's a regular SKX009, only Japan Made (hence the "21 jewels" writing under the Diver's 200m, and the "Made in Japan" inscription, at the bottom of the dial, and the "Japan A." on the caseback)


----------



## Fabricioab (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for the information.

Cya.


----------



## jay.scratch (Oct 14, 2009)

nice pics brazileiro :-! I love the overall case design and the bezel looks great. Such a sexy watch looks so well designed.
Have a 007 on the way, can't wait to get it


----------



## Fabricioab (Jan 6, 2010)

jay.scratch said:


> nice pics brazileiro :-! I love the overall case design and the bezel looks great. Such a sexy watch looks so well designed.
> Have a 007 on the way, can't wait to get it


:thanks Buddy...

I'm seriously thinking about buying a SKX007.

Once you get your watch post photos for us.

Cya.


----------



## jay.scratch (Oct 14, 2009)

Claro

I bought it used tho. I was looking to get either one, 007 or 009. Saw a 007 for sale first thats the one I got.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Great photo shoot, Fabricioab! Glad to see some pictures from you! Well done. :-!


----------

